# BF 109 X



## Smokey (Dec 2, 2005)

BF 109 X

http://www.xs4all.nl/~tozu/me109/index.htm

http://alternatehistory.com/Discussion/showthread.php?p=124989

What do you think of this version?


----------



## Camarogenius (Dec 2, 2005)

Well, This is my first post! When I first saw the pic, I thought it was an early FW 190. Guess it was the radial engine. 
It would be interesting to see how it stacked up against the FW, But I'm Pretty sure the FW would have still been a much better plane.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Camarogenius.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

The Bf-109V-21 was also fitted with a radial engine. It was a Pratt Whitney Twin Wasp SC-G rated at 1,200 hp (880 kW), and was first flown on 17 Aug 1939.

In my opinion it would not have been worth it for the Bf-109. The aircraft was not designed for radial engines. The Fw-190 was designed for it and was better suited for it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

looks kinda like a G.50 

and isn't that the same picture as abouve but worse quality???


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> looks kinda like a G.50
> 
> and isn't that the same picture as abouve but worse quality???


Looks it to me...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes it is, mine is a photocopy of the picture. When I posted mine though, I had not scene that he already posted the pic. Something was wrong with my computer at the time and it was not loading pictures.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 2, 2005)

The Messerschmitt V-21 *was not * the Me-109X, the V-21 used a Pratt Whitney R-1830 Twin wasp radial and the 109X used a BMW 801C.

More info of the 109X in here.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1265&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=100

About the V-21:

http://www.messerschmitt-bf109.de/php-bf109v/bf109v21.php?sortby=id


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't think Adler meant to say that the two planes were one and the same.



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Bf-109V-21 was *also* fitted with a radial engine.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 2, 2005)

I just trying to help.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Dec 3, 2005)

Looked like a Fw190-A-1 to me at first.

Oh and welcome to ww2aircraft.net Camriogenuis!


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Dec 3, 2005)

Looked to me like a later model zero. It could have shown some potential, i had always wondered what the result of engining a 109 with a radial would have been, and now i guess thinking about it, that it was more designed for liquid cooled inline engines. My change to a -109 would have been a slight lengthening of the fuesalgue, with a bubble canopy, dorsal fillet, and Mg151/20 in hub, and one Mg151/15 in each wingroot.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

i don't think it would've worked that well with the radial, like others have saud the -190 was a much better choice...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I don't think Adler meant to say that the two planes were one and the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankyou NS some people dont read the whole posts and cause more problems than they do helping.


----------



## net_sailor (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello! 
I'm looking for pictures of radial engined Messerschmitts: Bf 109 V21 and Bf 109X. Probably some pictures or drawings were published in book "Messerschmitt Bf 109 A-E" by Willy Radinger Walter Schick, Schiffer Publishing (1999).
Could be possible to check these information and post here?


----------



## model299 (Aug 16, 2007)

That canopy kinda makes it look like an Oscar in some ways, don't you think?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah. It doesn't look much like a 109.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 19, 2007)

Gotta agree it looks really wierd i don't think i've seen it before, have any of you ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 19, 2007)

Um yeah that is the aircraft that we are all talking about. The Bf 109 with a radial engine...


----------



## model299 (Aug 20, 2007)

Smokey said:


> BF 109 X



I agree, that's obviously a 109 empennage, and wings. no doubt about that. But the canopy looks like an Oscar to me. Especially from the side. I bet this would make an interesting model, for sure.


----------

